# Can The Dutch Shepherd Be Saved?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Can anything be done to save the Dutch Shepherd as we now it from all the bad issues that accompany the new must have "in" dog of the neighborhood?

I have been watching the Dutchie popularity continue to gain steam especially in the working dog circles. Dutchies certainly are not commonly known by people outside the working dog world but slowly and surly things are changing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Can anything be done to save the Dutch Shepherd as we now it from all the bad issues that accompany the new must have "in" dog of the neighborhood?
> 
> I have been watching the Dutchie popularity continue to gain steam especially in the working dog circles. Dutchies certainly are not commonly known by people outside the working dog world but slowly and surly things are changing.


 
I actually think its starting to fade....the hype is no longer there....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> I actually think its starting to fade....the hype is no longer there....


Interesting! I haven't seen that but then again I have been a bit sporadic for a while. It will be interesting to see if others feel the same way. If that is the case I consider it a good thing.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont see the Dutchie getting popular with the pet folk. It will become more common on the working scene tho.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

"Lets keep the dutchies dutch"


Dick Van Leeuwen, 2009



(my favorite quote in WDF history)


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I've seen a few as pets but they were the "pet quality" ones from the litter. I don't think it will get out of the working dog community.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree; I don't see it getting out of the working dog world. Way too many lines can't be registered with the big registries and too many of the "pet" and "show" folks want papers before they spend that much on a dog. I had a pup sold last year until I told the guy he couldn't get it registered. The malis on the other hand, whoa.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not sure. On the one hand I think that as long as there are ethical breeders out there and people who want to work them, then the dogs as they are can be preserved. On the other hand I do see them more and more... both in working and pet capacities. 

On top of that, the non-registered Dutchie gene pool is small; I'm not sure it can survive without the Mals. And the general consensus on FCI Dutchies seems to be that they are sub-par as working dogs. 

Either way I think your question is a good one. Sorry I'm not knowledgeable enough to give a better answer.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Can anything be done to save the Dutch Shepherd as we now it from all the bad issues that accompany the new must have "in" dog of the neighborhood?
> 
> I have been watching the Dutchie popularity continue to gain steam especially in the working dog circles. Dutchies certainly are not commonly known by people outside the working dog world but slowly and surly things are changing.


Lee you may be right ...BUT the working lines for the most part don't make a couch buddy or door stop without a fight lol...


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Here in the Northeast I'm actually yet to see one outside of a working venue. Not saying there aren't any but I really don't see them becoming popular dogs outside of working homes and I don't believe their numbers will grow all that much outside of police work. Although *I* like them, (and noone get offended) I really don't think most people consider them good looking enough to own one as a pet, and that's a great thing (I wish Rotts were more aesthically unpleasant to more people).


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

just curious:

Are there any breeders that focus on herding with the Dutch Shepherd? 

TIA

Kellie


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Can anything be done to save the Dutch Shepherd as we now it from all the bad issues that accompany the new must have "in" dog of the neighborhood?
> 
> I have been watching the Dutchie popularity continue to gain steam especially in the working dog circles. Dutchies certainly are not commonly known by people outside the working dog world but slowly and surly things are changing.


*

I bet the farmers in the Netherlands were saying the same thing back in the 1890's......

Chill out man....
*


----------

